# Making butter with wax/bho ???????



## biglungs (Jan 15, 2013)

anyone know a good ratio for mixing high quality wax with butter for edibles? i.e. how many gr per cup or per pound??? if this has already been discussed please link me


----------



## biglungs (Jan 16, 2013)

nobody cooks with wax??? thinking it would be pretty potent and the taste would be pretty good too


----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2013)

this gets asked about once a week here general rule is .5 -.7 per edible 

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/578105-how-much-kief-per-portion.html


----------



## M Dogg (Jan 16, 2013)

Why not just smoke the wax? Trim (sugar leaf) is for making cannabutter. Buds, wax, hash are for smoking.


----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2013)

M Dogg said:


> Why not just smoke the wax? Trim (sugar leaf) is for making cannabutter. Buds, wax, hash are for smoking.



people opt for concentrates usually for
1. potency 
2. consistency in edibles. 2gs of hash will be fairly consistent compared to trim-bud etc that may have less or more thc then the dosage needed for that particular persons use.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 16, 2013)

M Dogg said:


> Why not just smoke the wax? Trim (sugar leaf) is for making cannabutter. Buds, wax, hash are for smoking.






gioua said:


> people opt for concentrates usually for
> 1. potency
> 2. consistency in edibles. 2gs of hash will be fairly consistent compared to trim-bud etc that may have less or more thc then the dosage needed for that particular persons use.



for those reasons and the taste


thanks gioua i guess i am going to tinker and see whats best for me


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jan 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> this gets asked about once a week here general rule is .5 -.7 per edible
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/578105-how-much-kief-per-portion.html



exactly, .5 is a good base, without testing your oil, you wont ever make a good proportionate recipe


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 29, 2013)

here is my info! take the goods out of it!

*you are talking super specifics here!

i dont know if i will hit every answer, but please enjoy what you can out of this:

i used to use 1 oz per 1 stick of butter, low low simmer for 10 hrs or so.. shit wreaked the complex




butter came out potent but very weed tasting, every time..


along the ways, many people told me how they made it.. ONE stuck out though.. a ganja veteran (chick) told me this:

the recipe is very simple.

- 1 cup of butter
- 1 cup of water
- 1 cup of weed (nugs work straight into it, try and break down the nugs to very small chunks with hand though till fill up cup better)
- cheesecloth 
- seal-able tuperware container
- stove and pot

directions:
you want to get the butter and water to a simmering state.
next you add and mix weed into butter very good. get pot back to a simmering state.

for the next 30-45 minutes, you stir every thing around, you want to make sure you dont burn anything, the water will evap here, (but separates mostly as it cools) stir stir sir!

after that you strain the butter into a Tupperware container, using the cheesecloth as a screen to separate the weed from the Tupperware holding your fresh squeezed cannabutter.

after youve strained the most butter you can into the TupperwAre, the butter needs to go directly into the fridge.

the butter will solidify, while the water separates, after the butter has solidified enough, pour out water.

and you are ready to cook!

MY MORE PREFERRED METHOD:

- 10 grams of hash (i use honey oil :] )
- 1 stick of butter
- small pot
- stove

Easiest quickest recipe ever:

Melt butter down, then you stir in the hash, like super stir the shit into the butter, do this for about 10 minutes or so, 

and ya, you could either let it cool down, or cook with it right away!

i like to let it get to about 80 ish degrees then i mix it into my cookie batch.

safeway cookies, bag can make 24 1-2 in cookies with 1 stick of butter

i make 30+ 1 inch cookies , I recommend 1 cookie a dose here. I take 2-3 and boooom

I once made the two recipes combined, I first made the weed butter with the good trim, and then, with that weed butter, i made the hash butter... the end result was marvelous :] the little 1 inch cookies i made we double doses :] 3 would be too much for me every time ( twice




) *


----------



## tokingtiger (Dec 20, 2015)

why bother making the wax? just to make butter? just use the buds and make butter...


----------



## skepler (Dec 22, 2015)

I use one gram of wax for 25 capsules. If the wax is 80% THC, then each cap is 32mg. Everyone else likes half that amount, although I may take two and some tokes. I do decarb it in the amount of coconut oil that fills the caps.
Insofar as making wax vs butter, I tried 11 oz. of small buds and trim to one lb of coconut oil, and that is not as strong as one gram of wax split 25 ways in the same cap size. Also, I like making my extracts after fall harvest for two reasons. One, wax lasts longer than buds, two, space, four ounces of wax would equal a couple of pounds of weed.


----------



## josevolution (Jul 9, 2016)

Just started posting here I'm a total newbee to the growing world , I too have tried to cook with wax reason being my bro kind of got stuck with some that's hard to get rid so we decided why not make cookies or brownies ...


----------



## josevolution (Jul 9, 2016)

Can some one point me in right direction as to what I can spray my plants it seems it's a fly type of insect that's the culprit ..


----------



## BlessedBeyond (Aug 24, 2016)

I have done this and have come out with not much success....

I highly recommend cock potting cannabis.


----------



## bulimic (Aug 25, 2016)

i usually use a gram of wax for a 8"x8" pan of brownies. i cut it into 16 even pieces and you only need one to get blasted. i would say one gram of wax per stick of butter, 2 is almost overkill but maybe not depending where you're trying to get.


----------



## LamontCranston (Aug 25, 2016)

Depends on your recipe man. Check how many servings it will make and calculate how potent you want your edibles to be. I assume my dabs are around 65% THC so 650 mg of THC per gram of dabs. Don't forget to decarb your concentrates before you add it to your butter/cooking oil or else you will be disappointed.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 25, 2016)

If i dabbed .5 gram id be tripping for sure.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 1, 2016)

biglungs said:


> nobody cooks with wax??? thinking it would be pretty potent and the taste would be pretty good too


I make chocolate with wax works great all depends on how strong you want I make 100 milligram chocolates but that is very strong i have been eating edibles for my tumor for 2 years daily i have a high tolerance I take two grams of wax decarb in bowl for 22 minutes at 260 degrees add my chocolate melting candy wafers enough for 20 of my chocolate molds double boil until melted pour into mold lick bowl clean get stoned as hell put chocolates in fridge eat when harden


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 1, 2016)

BlessedBeyond said:


> I have done this and have come out with not much success....
> 
> I highly recommend cock potting cannabis.


Decarb 260 degrees for 22 minutes try again


----------



## Guymandude68 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why use wax or shatter for cooking? Flavor, my friends. I, for one, do not care for the green taste that you generally get from making canna butter with plant material. With shatter or wax, you get an amazing flavors including some of the terpenes from the plant without the guck green flavor from the chlorophyl from the leaves. I make blueberry oatmeal cookies using shatter from my blue mystic trim and popcorn and it tastes soon darn good.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 14, 2016)

Guymandude68 said:


> Why use wax or shatter for cooking? Flavor, my friends. I, for one, do not care for the green taste that you generally get from making canna butter with plant material. With shatter or wax, you get an amazing flavors including some of the terpenes from the plant without the guck green flavor from the chlorophyl from the leaves. I make blueberry oatmeal cookies using shatter from my blue mystic trim and popcorn and it tastes soon darn good.


Also dosage is much easier to control


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 14, 2016)

BlessedBeyond said:


> I have done this and have come out with not much success....
> 
> I highly recommend cock potting cannabis.


Just give it another try it works i failed my first time but it's great now make a batch every week


----------



## DrCannaPath (Sep 14, 2016)

Alright heres a recipe you can follow (if you want that is) and adjust later. First we will make concentrated active and bioavailable cannabis infused oil where your final product will be 20mg/ml of oil (or 40mg if you use half the oil later). Knowing that you have 20mg of cannabis oil (wax) in 1ml of oil allows you to dose your edibles better later on. Lets say you are folliwing a recipe to make 15 cookies and the recipe calls for half a cup of butter. Lets say you want each cookie to have 20mg cannabis oil (that'll be 14mg thc if yoir wax is 70% THC) then you just add 15ml of the cannabis infused oil to butter making yoir 1/2 cuo the recipe calls for. If you are making browins and the recipe calls for a cup of oil ajd itll give you 20 servings, well then 20mls of ur oil added to youl cup of oil to make brownies etc. If you want 40mg well then double the mls per serving. 
Now onto making the concentrated oil (for ease of calculations we will do gram of wax (1000mg oil) (knowing the thc % tells you exactly how much thc in ur serving. Otherwise assume a rough percentage of 70%)

1-Preheat a toaster oven (or regular oven) to 240F.
2-Put your gram of wax in very small mason jar and seal it then in the toaster oven it goes for about 40min (less if your material is old. You can keep ana eye on it and if it stops making those tiny pubbles, it means its done decarbing).
3-Add very small amount of soy lecithin granules (half a teaspoon to 1 teaspoon. Thats 2.5 to 5mls) and finish with coconut oil to a final volume of 50mls. You can skip thisbif you dont have it. Its to make the oil more bioavailable and easier to absorb. Subtracting 1ml for the gram of wax and 2.5to5 of lecithin means you will have to add about 46.5 to 44mls of coconut oil to the final 50 mls. 
4-Heat this until you have a nice color throught the oil and upto an hour .... no more than an hour. ..... longer periods of heating will change the high from active high to a more narcotic sedative high or a sleep aid.
I hope this helps bro .... after this you just cool and store your oil. Itll have 20mls of cannabis oil per ml. 
This very same oil you can add a ml or 2 to your coffee in the morning or under your tongue or on a piece of toast ..... you can dilute it more with other oils to a conc of 5mg per ml for topical use bro ..... keep it concentrated for topical pain relief of deep aching spots! 


Check out my new QuadStrain grow :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/916619/


----------



## Richard Drysift (Oct 27, 2016)

Just made a batch of BHO butter using guidelines provided by MichiganJesse - thx btw you fuckin rock; used 5g BHO to 2 sticks, or 1 cup of butter. Decarbed at 260 for 22 min & allowed to cool to touch; then melted into the butter on low heat for about another 20 mins. Put into the fridge to harden overnight.
This am I tested a tiny bit on a piece of toast; liftoff achieved, mission 1 successful...now to make canna-caramels. Here's a link to my recipe:

http://goodandbaked.com/recipes/cannabis-caramels-recipe/


----------

